# where to start with a CNC



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi folks,
I just sold my lathe and I would like to try CNC routing. My budget is small and I'm willing to start small to see if I enjoy it. I have seen many advertisements for 3018 machines that my budget would allow. What should I look for ? any brands better than others, I'm somewhat electronically challenged so not sure a DIY kit is the answer but maybe if the instructions are clear. I'm also not a computer geek so a simple program for creating would be nice. I'm not in a rush, what about Marketplace or Craigs list or others ? any members here upgraded and want to sell a smaller unit. ? All advice will be considered.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Used is a good way to get a more robust machine from the start, Dan, if you can find a suitable machine. Roger Webb has a YouTube channel and though he's a bit wordy he recently got a 3018 and has several videos on his experience.

David


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Have a look at the Longmill Dan. Canadian made. LongMill Benchtop CNC | Sienci Labs


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

If I were going to start small, I think I'd get a Shapeoko or Probotix.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Used is a good way to get a more robust machine from the start, Dan, if you can find a suitable machine. Roger Webb has a YouTube channel and though he's a bit wordy he recently got a 3018 and has several videos on his experience.
> 
> David


Thanks Dave, I value your opinion on CNC matters and hope to someday make cool stuff like you do.
Dan


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

mimac said:


> Have a look at the Longmill Dan. Canadian made. LongMill Benchtop CNC | Sienci Labs


Hey it's Canadian, gotta be good ! I'll check it out.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Pro4824 said:


> If I were going to start small, I think I'd get a Shapeoko or Probotix.


Thanks, I"ll look at these also


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Danman1957 said:


> Thanks, I"ll look at these also


I'll echo the plug for the Shapeoko. Check their forum ..Community Carbide 3d. The support from the guys at Carbide 3d and the forum members are unmatched IMHO and you need that when you are starting out. They also have heaps of projects already for you to get started on at CutRocket and the software for their machine ..both CAD and CAM is FREE!!!
If you google Winston Moy, Myers Woodshop or John Clarke on YouTube you can see what is possible and get lots of great tuition.
Its also possible to add a great Laser (one that CUTS and not just Burns) to the unit if you decide to go that route later

Confession..I have a Shapeoko 3


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Shapeoko 3xxl. The machimes work well and support is great. Carbide3d has a great community forum. The Carbide Create software is free with a paid pro option. So to be honest the cnc is about a third of your budget. Then tooling and support systems like finishing and wood prep are another third. The last third is paid software like vetric and carvco and others. The paid sw runs from $200.00 to $2000.00 depending on what you want. The free carbide create will take you far for free with excellent support.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

One more thing to add is Inventables and oneinfinity are similar in price and function. Inventables has easel se but it is cloud based. Oneinfinity is pretty new but they are not as developed as Shapeoko or Inventables.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

There's a bit of a delay right now for a ShapeOKO due to high demand. A co-worker of mine ordered one in December, and was just notified that he'd get it in about two more weeks. About 12 weeks total.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

It is true that there is a delay with the Pro model but in the long term it is a minor blip on the radar. Now for someone that is all excited about picking out a machine and ordering it is disappointing but overall it is a short wait in relative terms of the life of the machine and the Carbide3d/Shapeoko experience is worth the wait. I am a member on Inventables and they have similar issues so it is not uncommon for lead times. If you go and order something on kickstarter you have to wait until they get enough money before you get your product made and on kickstarter the product may never live up to your expectations. The Shapeoko will live up to expectations. Delays in products are not exclusive to CNC routers. Many products are being held up if the parts come from China due to port issues and there are still tariffs for things coming and oh yea CoronaVirus. So overall I think the urge for instant gratification is over done in our modern society. Just a little wait and anticipation are good things.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree a 12 week delay seems a lobg time but you can download the software now..no need to wait for your machine to arrive. Use the time to learn CAD/CAM and also watch some of the online videos so that when it does arrive you are prepared to put it to use. Download some free projects and see if you can copy them yourself. Design a toolholder for your bits. Follow along on the CNC forum and learn answers to the usual questions people ask such as:
How do I hold my stock for cutting
What bits do I need
Difference between upcut and downcut bits and their effects.
Should I build a torsion box table, enclosure etc.
Believe me there is a heap you can do before the machine arrives...esp assembly tips such as "tramming"


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Avid had a 6 week lead time when I ordered mine. I used that time to make a home for it in the shop, build its base cabinet, run 220 outlet, play with software..... Time flies when you're having fun. 👍


----------

